
San Francisco rent is so expensive that a law firm fly its people in from Texas - kimsk112
http://www.businessinsider.com/san-francisco-rent-expensive-houston-law-firm-employees-2017-12
======
ruytlm
Reminds me of the Londoner who commutes from Barcelona:
[https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2015/aug/11/commuting-
fro...](https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2015/aug/11/commuting-from-
barcelona-a-london-worker-who-makes-it-pay)

I struggle to see how these are signs of a healthy system.

------
sjg007
Some people in the Bay area fly in from San Diego, Las Vegas, Los Angeles,
Oregon and Washington.

------
pkaye
I guess everyone _has_ to live in San Francisco. Cannot be east bay or
anywhere else?

~~~
corvallis
Moving out of SF proper if one works in SF would be adding at least 45 minutes
to the commute. I sincerely wish I could move to Oakland without tripling my
commute. I guess every startup _has_ to establish themselves in the already
packed-to-the-brim city of SF?

------
PeachPlum
The train takes 3 hours and is $300 per person

